# Lowrance ice pack and Mark 5x



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

I am looking at getting the ice pack and taking the Mark 5x off the boat and using it on hard water. Just wondering if anyone uses this set up and your thoughts on it? Im hoping to save some money this way.


----------



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

i bought the elite 4x ice pack and am very happy with it so far. You just have to figure out how to control the settings to the right adjustments for best results.


----------

